# Nettleham Hall 2012



## MD (Apr 1, 2012)

Nettleham Hall was a stone mansion on a slight hill. The Hall was destroyed by fire in 1937. The iron gates to the property were once the entrance to the churchyard at St. Peter-at-Arches, Lincoln.
like others have said a real tomb raider feel to the place, although i did suffer from some slight chaffing while wearing my tomb raider outfit 

what it used to look like (thanks google)



image by M D Allen, on Flickr
now



Jones by M D Allen, on Flickr

the gates



gates by M D Allen, on Flickr

well



well by M D Allen, on Flickr

fingers



fingers by M D Allen, on Flickr

Bay window



bay by M D Allen, on Flickr



round by M D Allen, on Flickr





tree by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2012)

That looked like a nice visit,thanks for shaing.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 1, 2012)

"wearing my tomb raider outfit"

Pic or it didnt happen...


----------



## KingRat (Apr 1, 2012)

Really like this, thanks.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff there


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 2, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 2, 2012)

it looks abit like where they filmed "Badger's Bend 2point 4 children where rona went into ? is it the same building


----------



## Krypton (Apr 2, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> "wearing my tomb raider outfit"
> 
> Pic or it didnt happen...



No please! Save our eyes!


On a more serious note, i really like the look of this place


----------



## torpsta1974 (Apr 2, 2012)

thats amazing. really cool photo's. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like a great place to mooch, reminds me of Baron Hill mansion in Beaumaris, an eerie shell but none the less a great place to explore. Thanks for sharing and great pics


----------



## Stussy (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice report, its good to think back how these places once were!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeepers that place has seen better days since the days of pic #1 !


----------

